# cant draw a stick man



## wayne reutner (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm a fire wood cutter but i love cutting wood . I was thinking of trying wood carving .If i could get some tips on safety,techniques or any thing that would help me give it a try. It would be much appreciated .thanks


----------



## twoclones (Aug 28, 2009)

Wayne, 

If there's no one close by willing to get you started, I recommend you buy one of the many teaching videos available. Search Amazon for "Steve Backus" {for instance} and while you're there, get a book on drawing stick figures  

Butch 
www.WoodHacker.com


----------

